#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  smilies

## Airwave

Ik vind dat er vroeger veel meer smilies waren om je mening uit te drukken. Vond ze er ook beter uitzien. Is het mogelijk om die terug te halen?
Voor de rest ziet het er hier goed uit, beetje aanpassen, maar das rap gebeurd. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik vind deze wel wat hebben:  :EEK!:

----------


## Airwave

En toch vond ik de vorige leuker  :Frown:

----------


## admin

We zullen zoveel mogelijk alle op- en aanmerkingen, wensen etc. verzamelen. 

We proberen daarna zoveel mogelijk aan ieders zijn wensen tegemoet te komen.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Denk dat het hier ook wel in kan.. Hoef ik ook geen nieuw topic aan te maken.

Als je zoekt in het forum, en dan vooral naar de posts VOOR de verbouwing. Missen overal de smilies en zie je wel de smilie src code. 

Leest erg iritant, mischien dat daar wat aan gedaan kan worden?

----------


## admin

Er zijn idd wat "tags" van het oude forum naar de nieuwe niet helemaal correct "vertaald". Aangezien het nu geen prioriteit is, gaan we hem uiteraard wel een keer oplossen.

----------

